# I can order a Lang for my BDay! *Ordered*



## raymo76 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey gang, well after much discussion with my wife and a few PM's to Al and Rick about their Lang's my wife agreed to let me order a 36 for my birthday gift. I'm turning 29 this friday, only catch is I have to wait for the credit card she ordered for me (her account) to arrive.

It's going to have to be custom ordered due to door opening restrictions, Ben already said he would not charge me any more and it would not take any longer to make. Just give him the dimensions and he'll make it work. The pit is going to have to be rolled through the house, that's the only possible way of getting it to the backyard. It's an older house on a small lot that has narrow doorways.

She was going to let me order a custom 48 mobile but then I just thought about it and in all practicality (financial mainly) the 36 is plenty for us and perhaps leave some $ for a sausage kit, or at least an order of splits from Fruita Wood.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2011)

This is an Additction you know
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
























Good luck


----------



## alblancher (Sep 20, 2011)

Finally twisted her arm!  Glad to hear it,  now all you have to do is save a couple of extra bucks so you can fill the darn thing.  You will be inviting friends and family over to try your Q, eating ribs when you would normally just grab a burger, mail ordering different woods, looking for the perfect wireless thermometer.  The journey begins.  A good collection of knives, a slicer, vertical stuffer, quality grinder, the list goes on.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, my buddy just agreed to buy my Bar-B-Chef & BBQ Guru. It will help off set the cost and it will be an equal upgrade for him like the Lang will be for me.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 20, 2011)

Woo! Congrats! Color me jealous...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Raymo!!!

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Sep 20, 2011)

on your new smoker.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats they are great smokers


----------



## dewetha (Sep 20, 2011)

I just looked that up. that is one sweet looking smoker, congratulations!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the gift.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice gift. Good wife. Great food to come.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking about adding slide out top rack. I know I've read it in past posts that people don't see the need for it on the 36 but I'm not sure my personality would get along with the legs of the top rack in some situations.

I just sold some musical equipment and got $100, thinking about either ordering a thermapen (leaning on that) or an ET 732 thermometer, any suggestions on either of the two from anyone?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2011)

Thermapen is great---Pricey but great. Mine was just under $100.

There are a couple cheaper ones out, but I'm not sure how well they will hold up.

I had to replace a probe on my ET 732 (warranty), but other than that, so far I like it.

If you want one, Todd "TJohnson" sells them on this site (The guy who sells Amazing smokers).

Think about getting a good digital scale too.  The one I have is good, but the best one I've seen for the money is the one "Pops" and a few other guys have.

I'll let them tell you about it.

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats, you have a great wife and need to keep her.

Happy Smokin'


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input Bear. I have a non digital scale, I hardly use it though.

Thanks ptcruiser, been after my wife since 6th grade, got together a few years ago and never looked back.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 21, 2011)

Raymo

Unless you are deadset on buying an expensive Thermo box stores have the small quick read elcheapo analog thermos something like 2 for 10 bucks.  I check the temp of the meat when I open the smoker to move everything around and mop.  Yes, you have to move the meat around in a Lang because mine at least is not perfectly balanced.  You get pretty good at guessing the temp/doneness of the meat and knowing when its time to check with practice and experience.   Good thermos are a great investment but I made the decision to wait and just use the cheap ones.  You can buy an inexpensive oven thermometer and set it on the grate to confirm the chamber temps,  I have found that the new  thermo included with the Lang is close enough for what I am doing.  I am sure as they get older they won't be as accurate but by then I'll have the cash to buy a better wireless set up.

Oh by the way I have maybe half a dozen of the cheap thermometers, allows me to check each Butt or Briskey separately at the same time

Like I said before   YOU NEED TO BUY MEAT  When you first get the smoker you will be having BBQ  morning, noon and night for a couple of weeks as you play with your new toy!


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I stocked up on meat not too long ago, now I'm just saving it in the freezer for the Lang. What did I buy?... I went to costco and got a package of spare ribs, BB ribs, 2 butts (boneless), cornish hens, boneless skinless chicken breasts... hmm I think that was it from costco. The next day I went and bought 5 or 6 whole chickens, and a package of thighs from Stater Bro's. I used 2 hens, 3 chickens, and a few of the breasts in other meals. So my freezer is stocked full of meat waiting, a lot more patiently than me! hahaha.

I was figuring the that the thermometer on the Lang was of high quality and wasn't necessarily worried about that, just wanted a new thermometer to check meat temp accurately. I was using the thermo on the Guru previously, but that's getting sold. Thanks for your input Al, you are kinda my go to guy on 36 info, i'm just trying to go easy on PM'n you but I really do appreciate your help.

I can't wait for this credit card to come!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 21, 2011)

Everybody to Raymo's house!  We got a chowdown getting ready to happen!

I'm just glad you decided to buy it,  I know you have been putting a lot of though (and a little bit of hand wringing) into this purchase.  Trust me,  if you enjoy smoking and eating good food you will be happy with your decision.  I thought a long time before spending that kind of money on a freaking BBQ pit.  I think I was the first one that uses the forum regularly to pull the trigger.  Talk about a leap of faith!  But I am very happy with the decision.   The final verdict will be the peer reviews of my friends coming to SELA!


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I talked to my wife about SELA, I want to meet all you guys and learn as much as I can. I think in her head it was probably SELA or Lang, forgive me I was selfish


----------



## alblancher (Sep 21, 2011)

There is probably a SELA in your future.  Hope to get the chance to have you come down eventually.  If you and your wife have never been to New Orleans it makes for a dual purpose trip, only 1 1/2 hrs out of NO.


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats you made a great choice....nice unit..


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> Thanks for the input Bear. I have a non digital scale, I hardly use it though.
> 
> Thanks ptcruiser, been after my wife since 6th grade, got together a few years ago and never looked back.


The digital scale is more important when you start doing bacon---for measuring cure accurately.

Bear


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe this is scale Bear was referring to. I love it.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Raymo

Did the credit card arrive?


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Al! Yes the card arrived yesterday but I had to help my brother with some things so I just got off the phone with Ben right now. He's going to design a fold down prep-board and have to narrow up the axle. He's going to try and make it about 31.25" - 31.5" wide because it must clear a 32" door. He said he's happy they're custom making it for me because he said it will help other customers. He was telling me how someone sent him a video of them taking the tires off and jacking the unit up and just wiggling it through the door to make it work! So I'm excited! I figured it was cool to order my birthday gift on my birthday anyway! I asked him about the sausages, as did you Al, and he said it could do it no problem just the same as cold smoking. He said some people use some dry ice. They lift up the bottom grate, put some dry ice on the griddle (i forgot if he mentioned in a pan) and then used some wood chips for the fire. I must have been on the phone with him about 45 mins, always nice talking to him. I ordered some shirts from him a few weeks ago and they are comfy.

Thanks for the pic Alelover, I appreciate it.


----------



## dewetha (Sep 23, 2011)

that is some pretty cool customer service. if I ever decide to get another smoker this guy is the top on my list. take some pics and good luck smoking on the new toy when it arrives.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 23, 2011)

YEA!  Another Lang 36 owner on the forum.  Congrats

I don't know about the dry ice and all that stuff,  seems like a bit overkill.   Use the Lang for smoking and build a cheap cold smoker,  Remember all you need is a cardboard box, some wood dust an a hot plate or soldering iron.  Maybe a very small fire in the firebox similar to what you do in the cardboard box but I would think the reverse flow plate would work against you.   Oh well, another member to try stuff and see if it works.

I have a smoke house so I will leave it up to you to try the cold smoke in the Lang,  just let me know how it works so we can share it with whoever else is trying to make the decision.  Looks like Ben is bending (get it) over backwards for you.   A fold down prep table is a great idea,  would take less space in the garage.


----------



## icemanrrc (Oct 2, 2011)

I love my 36. I have used it with and without a BBQ Guru. There is really no need for a Guru. I add a stick of wood every 50 min and my temp needle doesn't move. Reverse flow is where it is at. The finest BBQ I have ever smoked.


----------

